

Rupert Murdoch on the coming "Golden Age of Freedom" (Audio) - someperson
http://www.abc.net.au/rn/boyerlectures/default.htm

======
someperson
I recommend listening to Lectures 3, 5 and 6

1,2 and 4 are more directly related to Australia's future and probably won't
be as interesting to most of you.

BTW these lecture are around ~30+ minutes each.

------
bootload
_"... In Australia, we pride ourselves on our passion for equality—we have
popularised the word 'egalitarian'. That passion is an attractive part of the
Australian personality. But it is getting harder and harder to square
Australian pride in equality with the realities of the Australian system of
public education ..."_

You could also argue that the ability to work and become leaders in foreign
companies is just as aggreable to Australians. All except NewsCorp where
nepotism has replaced meritocracy.

